# Programmable DVD Players W/ OSD OFF Option



## hazlnut (Oct 26, 2012)

I have 2 very reliable Programable DVD players with good options for creating a custom video show using purchased EFX DVDs -- the only problem is the OSD (ON SCREEN DISPLAY).

I can deactivate the 'Top of Screen' OSD in settings, however...

....When I create a custom program and the DVD skips from one selected chapter to the next, a *Chapter #* displays at the corner of the screen. There is no option to deactivate this small Number that displays for about 4 seconds.

I am looking for some recommendations on make and model number of DVD players that have:

1) Custom Program Options

2) Ability to turn off *ALL* OSA (on screen displays)

**Prefer smaller compact models but regular size okay.


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

Only ones I have found so far is a hacked OSD in a WD player box and a triggerable DVD player or new solid state video player w/o OSD from Hi-rez designs.
I'm still looking.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 26, 2012)

Bump - any one else have a make model number for me?


----------

